# small game hunting



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

looking to do some squirrel and wabbit hunting this weekend...thinking about trying pt. mouille over by lake erie...has anyone ever hunted there before and can point me in the right direction? I've only ever fished there by the DNR station off of Campeau rd...


----------

